# OKCpedia > Businesses & Employers >  Best apartment living

## stacyq

I reside at Wired Lofts. And the staff is extremly woderful. They go above and beyond other complexes. They make me feel like a celebrity and cater to my every whim! If you want a manager who actually cares for you as a tennant and doesnt see you as money in her pocket than sign up!  http://www.wiredlofts.com. You will be glad you did, plus I dont think they have that many left so you better hurry.

----------


## Midtowner

Why did they build so far away from downtown??  I have no interest in driving half an hour to get to work/school.

----------


## keving

Did they leave the oriented strand board (OSB) on some of the walls bare or did they put a clear coat of some sort over it?

----------


## stacyq

there is something on the board I have no clue what it is as I am not a construction person. 

as for the drive, It takes me 10 mins to get to work from where I live. i work at shepard mall.

----------


## davido

whats with the particle board and tin roofing on the outside. I think I wold be alittle upset with the "avant garde" that OSB smells all the time, I'm not putting your place down but for 1200 a month I would rather have oak and other hard wood, I mean OSB is what they put in mobile homes and they hide it.

----------


## Midtowner

> there is something on the board I have no clue what it is as I am not a construction person. 
> 
> as for the drive, It takes me 10 mins to get to work from where I live. i work at shepard mall.


That's not too bad.  Do the walls stink the place up?

----------


## bandnerd

I love how it asks if the sinks remind you of Italy.

Have the builders/designers ever been to Italy?  Their bathrooms are all MARBLE, travertine marble.  Not plywood and crappy "art deco" sinks that look like a child formed them from play dough and glazed them in a kiln.

Again, I guess I just don't get the "modern" feel here.   I'll take my downtown apartment with painted walls, a real wetbar, and french doors opening into my music room anyday.  Oh yeah, and my door is dark gray...not lime *shudders*

----------


## Luke

Where do you live, bandnerd?

----------


## bandnerd

Sycamore Square South.

----------


## davido

My Dad builds homes and building and I told him about these lofts, and LOL  he said "Stupid Okies" and we are natives..lol

I mean they look like an unfinished Double wide.

----------


## Mandy

Wow, those are interesting! I love that they are so different. They're not for me, but I like them.

----------


## ChristianConservative

> I reside at Wired Lofts. And the staff is extremly woderful. They go above and beyond other complexes. They make me feel like a celebrity and cater to my every whim! If you want a manager who actually cares for you as a tennant and doesnt see you as money in her pocket than sign up! Wired lofts apartments. You will be glad you did,


 

Your apartments are a complete disgrace to the Oklahoma City community. They reinforce the thought that Oklahoma City is home to rednecks and otherhick types. As far as catering to my every whim, do they offer free cow milking demonstrations? What a joke.

----------


## Karried

Welcome to the board Stacyq.

----------


## John

Why does the banner on the webpage show Dallas, among other cities, yet claim to be "OKC's most stunning high-tech apartments"?  :Confused:

----------


## Luke

> Why does the banner on the webpage show Dallas, among other cities, yet claim to be "OKC's most stunning high-tech apartments"?


Yeah, that's ridiculous.

----------


## Midtowner

Driving by these things yesterday, they looked like two large trailers.

----------


## THEComedian

> Driving by these things yesterday, they looked like two large trailers.


At least they look unique. That's more than we can say for your apartments.

----------


## ChristianConservative

Yes, Sycamore Square South is not unique by any means, and is far from being urban.   It would fit well in Edmond, maybe.

----------


## Midtowner

I do agree with that.  It's a nice place to live though due to the location and cost.  Considering the significant jump in my income within the next few years, it doesn't make sense to buy a "starter" home when I'll just be turning around and selling it in a few years, upgrading to a nicer home.  Right now, I just need a good location, a good price, and a decent quality apartment.  Sycamore offers all of that.  

As for the way the place looks, it's really not ugly in any sense.  We'll probably take a look at the Legacy project when it's finished though.

----------


## Luke

> We'll probably take a look at the Legacy project when it's finished though.


Ah, I wonder how many folks at Sycamore are thinking the same thing.  Has management at Sycamore said anything about this?  I wouldn't be surprised if they offer incentives now that they have competition right next door.

----------


## bandnerd

Actually they raised the rent lol.

----------


## bandnerd

By the way, can anyone tell me where to find floorplan and pricing information on the legacy project apartments?  I'm curious to know what they have to offer and for how much.

----------


## Spartan

You can choose from the Cafe Au Lait, the Irish Creme, Espresso, Tango Latte, Mocha Chino, Italian Blend, Cappucino, and the Macciato. I would imagine they run a little higher than your typical Starbuck's drink, but on second though, you don't normally live in your typical Starbuck's drink either!!

Yes I'm serious.

----------


## bandnerd

uhhh...has the cheesecake left me stupid today?  I don't quite follow...

----------


## Spartan

I think Midtowner ought to treat you to desert a little more often...
Legacy Communities
Legacy Communities

....and for when you all decide to have Midtowner Jr., there's also the Cafe Brulot, the Cinna Dolce, the French Roast, the Java Grande, and of course, the Mocha Latte.

----------


## bandnerd

*bursts into uncontrollable laughter*  Midtowner jr?  bwahahahahahahahahaahah

I get where you're going with this now, Spartan.  Thanks for the info.

----------


## Midtowner

We already use a two-bedroom floorplan.

We need space  :Smile: 

Those are some nice floorplans..  Very strange names though.

----------


## Midtowner

> Yes, Sycamore Square South is not unique by any means, and is far from being urban.   It would fit well in Edmond, maybe.


It just occurred to me that if you think this complex is either out of place or too ugly for downtown, you could just buy it and demolish it.  I know you can afford it  :Smile:

----------


## Easy180

> It just occurred to me that if you think this complex is either out of place or too ugly for downtown, you could just buy it and demolish it.  I know you can afford it


Deleted my post...Just a weak joke

----------


## Midtowner

> I bet there is a bunch of homosexuals that live there too


Well, it's natural that the "creative class" would live downtown.

-- but please let's not let this become another thread discussing that.

----------


## Easy180

Yeah definitely...Just a joke..I will edit it just to be sure

----------


## Spartan

I would love to see Con do a development that becomes infested with gay guys...and for him to be their landlord!! Oh man that would be hillarious...

----------


## okcguy

You guys crack me up.

----------


## Midtowner

It's a little bizarre, and in pretty bad taste to boot.

That aside, Sycamore is cheaper than Regency, it doesn't have an extremely crowded parking garage for which you have to pay extra to use, and finally, the apartments are about twice the size for the money.

I also hear that Regency has a certain 'smell' to it, although I've never experienced that first-hand.

----------


## okcguy

Oh, occasionally you smell the trash chutes that are located in the hallway, but it's not really that bad.  Inside my apartment, all you can smell is the vanilla Glade plug-in that I have.  I don't know how big your apartment is, Midtowner, but mine is a comfortable 925 sq. foot two bedroom.  I feel like I am getting my money's worth here.

----------


## Midtowner

1274 sq ft. for $840/month.

----------


## okcguy

Well, you've got me beat on the sqare footage, Midtowner, but I'd reckon I pay a bit more for that fabulous 19th floor view.  I can see your house from my balcony.  And when you factor in that all bills are paid here, $880 isn't terrible.

----------


## bandnerd

The 925 square feet is fine if it's just one person  :Wink:   I need my space away from the other person in the apartment!

I used to live in a similarly-sized apartment in Edmond with my sister.  We drove each other nuts.  When it was just me (she got married and moved out) it was plenty of space.  

Of course, regardless of how much or how little space you have, you always tend to fill it up!

----------


## Patrick

Why don't you guys try throwing stuff away?   That works for me.

----------


## okcguy

I live with my partner and before this place, we lived in a 650 sq ft. one bedroom.  Talk about cramped!  This place feels like a mansion compared to that place.  I guess space is all relative to the individual's perception of it.

----------


## Patrick

I actually agree with you.  My wife and I live in 1000 sq feet, and it seems big enough to me, at least for now.

----------


## bandnerd

Yeah, I'll throw away all of Mid's law books and my instruments.  I'm fine with where I live, I'm certainly not complaining.  I do clean out on a regular basis, actually.  Mid's a little harder to persuade to clean out, but we cleaned out a closet this summer and organized it and that has made a lot of difference.

My old apartment had about zero storage space.  What was there was high, tiny, and useless!

Some people are a little more sentimental and will have more "stuff" like books, pictures, blankets, DVD's, and whatnot.  We aren't all anal about organization, so sometimes things seem cluttered.  Most of the time, though, I think it really comes down to the floorplan.  Our space would seem even larger if it were laid out in a more open fashion.

----------


## Patrick

bandnerd, I actually know where you're coming from.  My parent's attic is full of half of our stuff.  I'm not sure what I'd do without their storage space.  Sometimes I wish I had more storage space like you. You must be pretty lucky.

----------


## bandnerd

It's not _that_ much here, actually...it's all full, and a lot of our wedding presents are at Mid's parents' house!

I don't think there is such thing as an apartment with great storage space.  At least not around here.

----------


## Patrick

> I don't think there is such thing as an apartment with great storage space. At least not around here.


I hear ya.  We have like one closet under our stairs (we live in a town home condo), and a small outside closet.  Then of course two closets for clothes. That's it.  

I can't wait to get a house someday.  

So, is the storage at Sycamore any better?

----------


## bandnerd

We have two small closets for clothes in the guest bedroom (which we use for our master bedroom) kitchen storage, though one large cabinet is taken up with the water heater (?) There is a walk-in closet, though a very small walk-in closet, in the master bath (most of our random storage like computer stuff, xmas stuff, and so forth) and an outside storage that holds all kind of randomness...cat carriers, coolers, rope...weird stuff.  That's about it.  Oh, there'd be a great storage space in the kitchen, it's a little taller than me, but it's got a bottom to top turntable for a pantry.  Most of the storage above things in the kitchen is too deep for being so high, or it has pipes running through it lol.

----------


## mranderson

Here is the best apartment. NONE. Buy a house. You keep the profit, it is YOUR investment, not some keepskate, and YOU get the tax breaks. Plus, the best one of all (drum roll, please)... It costs no more per month than an apartment.

----------


## Spartan

I think a nice house say...Edgemere Park, or Crown Heights...would be nice. It's not quite the urban lifestyle, but it's close.

----------


## Midtowner

> Here is the best apartment. NONE. Buy a house. You keep the profit, it is YOUR investment, not some keepskate, and YOU get the tax breaks. Plus, the best one of all (drum roll, please)... It costs no more per month than an apartment.


For me, it's part convenience and part the fact that my income is going to be doubling or tripling or better within the next 5 years.  By that time, I won't have built up enough equity to even pay myself back for the closing costs, thus, I would be selling at a loss.

Instead, I invest my extra money into a mutual fund, let it get me a nice return, and that's that.

There's also the location.  If I were to buy a house I could afford, I'd be either in the ghetto (not acceptable), or 30 minutes away.  As a law student, I really don't have the time to spend 1 hour/day in the car commuting.  It's real nice to be able to come home and grab a bite before going to work.  I was at my office studying til 3:15 yesterday morning -- you'd better believe only having to drive 5 mintues to get home versus 30 was a huge difference.

I figure when I get out of school, I'll probably get myself a nice executive style home maybe in Crown Heights or Edgemere.

----------


## bandnerd

Yay!  I love Edgemere!

----------


## okcguy

Bandnerd, think twice before you throw away your instruments!  

But about what Anderson was saying:  I actually prefer apartments over houses.  I know that is a downright bizarre preference in this neck of the woods, but it's just me.  I don't want a yard to keep up with and I like the community feeling of buildings for some reason.  When the time comes for me and my partner to buy, it will probably be a high rise condo if possible.  That way, we can reap the benefits of home ownership while still enjoying the atmosphere of an apartment.

----------


## Midtowner

okcguy, she was kidding.

My two violins are into the five-figure range for value.  They don't go in the trash.

I'll probably be playing in a community orchestra or something once I finish all my schooling -- IF I every finish all my schooling  :Big Grin:

----------


## okcguy

Oh, thank goodness.  I thought she was that desperate for space!

----------


## bandnerd

Nah, violins and flutes are pretty small  :Wink:   Not much help to get rid of them!

----------


## rxis

Ah!!! I'd like to have a nice apartment again even though I have a house now.  Some of my best memories were in apartments, but then again I was wilder too.
Now I'd just get annoyed if neighbors made any noise.

----------


## BailJumper

i lived in Sycamore for awhile with a roomate - North side. I really like the way they looked inside (2 bed with a study) but didn't like the walk to the covered parking. Also, they had this really weird policy where the hot tub was only on during the summer months due to costs and the pool was only like 3 feet deep. Not to mention the rent was really high I thought, but we did have all bills paid.

----------


## KeriK

> I reside at Wired Lofts. And the staff is extremly woderful. They go above and beyond other complexes. They make me feel like a celebrity and cater to my every whim! If you want a manager who actually cares for you as a tennant and doesnt see you as money in her pocket than sign up!  Wired lofts apartments. You will be glad you did, plus I dont think they have that many left so you better hurry.




 Hah! These apartments are a joke.  I lived there for almost a year.  These people lie and cheat you out of money.  The manager Lori Downs is not as described in the above post AT ALL.  She's disgusting for one thing, everyone has seen the gross big trailer park ladies that wear really tight clothes and their breasts are almost falling out? That's her.  She lied to us several times on when the apartment would be ready, she kept saying they had to finish the floors, but then we found out that they were having problems with the fire marshall!  THEN after waiting a month to actually stay at my apartment she said "we haven't finished it yet, but you won't have to pay any rent until it is finished" hah! that was a joke. even when I moved out, the apartment still wasn't finished.  I had constant washer and dryer repairs because come to find out, they forgot to take some shipping stabilizer out of the washer so when I would wash clothes the thing would literally walk down the hallways banging everything.  The dishwasher was totally unlevel and you couldn't even put a dish in there without it smashing back to into the dishwasher.  

Let me mention ROOF LEAKS other tennants had complaints about roof leaks as well.  Ours happened our first NIGHT IN THE APARTMENT!! Immediately the next morning, I informed the apartment owner Scott of the leak and it took him SEVERAL months to finally resolve the issue.  The leak had ruined a large area rug we had in the walkway.  Other tennants had their wedding photos ruined from leaks.  

The name "Wired Lofts" does not in any way describe these apartments.  We had to call Cox, several times on account of our internet service (one of the perks of living there) didn't work or shut off spontaneously!  Cox Cable came out and said the wiring was done improperly and so Wired Lofts had to recable part of the apartment.  Even after they claimed doing this, only 1 jack in the entire apartment actually worked.  We ended up having to use a splitter to use the computer so we could hook the tv up as well.  Then we had more problems and Cox came out and said that they wouldn't fix the problem because we had a splitter.  Then, they sent US a bill for $40 for the splitter being on the line. I called Lori, and she said "This is YOUR bill, YOU pay it"  I told her, I don't have a cox account, how are they charging this bill to me?!  Also, I HAD to use a splitter because NONE of the other jacks work!!!!!  After 2 days of arguing with her, she finally paid it.

NOISE! -These apartments have super thin walls, you can hear your neighbors (and their annoying pets).  I complained SEVERAL times via phone to Lori, who did nothing.  It got to the point where there was always someone outside screaming at someone else, someone having a very loud party, someone's dog barking constantly..I would wake up exhausted from not being able to sleep at night.
When it rains, it sounds like 10 million metal ball bearings falling from the sky, due to the metal roofs.  The wind seems like it's almost ready to pick the roof off and knock down their 25 foot fireplace vent that didn't seem attached that well..Our neighbors always joked that they could see the sun through theirs, like they had a skylight because it was so badly installed.

Constant Contruction-there was always constant construction going on.  If it wasn't construction, it was someone fixing something.  There literally was never a moments peace at this place.

Bugs!-I complained several times that there were crickets and spiders crawling up through my drains. I was told "aww they are just bugs, they are more afraid of you" but nothing ever done about it.

MAIL and Delivery Services-Wired Lofts is new construction, so therefore a new address.  Lori (the manager) had "forgotten" to register the address correctly for the complex so mid-way through our lease we all got notice that we needed to change our addresses. Before this, there was a rash of mail problems, we couldn't even get a flipping pizza delivered to our house at one point, AND we had to cancel our Netflix subscription because the USPS kept telling us that our address didn't exist.  Everytime we would purchase something online with a new merchant, or have someone send us something, there would be mail problems.  It was always impossible for us to get our bills on time because there were a few months when we didn't even receive any bills and had to call the companies only to find out that they had somehow gotten returned?

Prime Location!- This place is in the middle of the GHETTO and right next to some low-income housing.  


Amenities- This is a complete joke. The "high speed internet service" was constantly off and on.  They had "intrusion alarms" listed on the website and lease when I signed mine, and there was NEVER any alarm system or monitor/camera anything ever installed or brought into the apartment I lived in.  In fact..they didn't even drill peep holes in the doors until right before I left after January (I had moved into wired lofts middle of the year the previous year)

Cable outlet in each room hah! as I mentioned above, we only had 1 in the whole apartment that would work throughout our entire lease.

Concierge service- If "concierge" means coming in your apartment and SNOOPING when you are gone WITHOUT giving the required by law 24 hour notice before entering the property then they have it! Lori even called me on my cell phone to tell me how cute my cats were and how she was keeping them company one day when I was gone. I had no idea she was even in my apartment.

Beautiful Architecture- This in no way describes Wired Lofts.  Picture this:

Particle Board Walls-that scrape you as you accidentally brush them.  Impossible to clean, even a wash rag gets ripped to shreds as it is caught on the particle board.

Stainless Steal Industrial Tread Stairs with Handmade Metal Railings- These stairs HURT your feet sooooooo bad.  The last thing I want to step on first thing in the morning.  Not to mention if you wear socks or certain types of shoes while walking down them YOU WILL FALL and it does hurt bad..this happened to myself and several other SEVERAL times.

Wildly Stained Concrete Counters- They used the same stain on the counters as they did on the floors, but they put some sort of polyeurethane coating over it. The countertops were somewhat interesting, but hard to clean and very unlevel in places so things would just tip over if you set it down in the wrong place.

Flooring-The flooring was so crappy that just walking accross the floor with regular shoes would pull up chips all over the area where you had just walked.  Any furniture if you just sat it down if it was there for a while would leave scratches on the floor. Cleaning the floor was impossible Since the floors were never properly sealed after being stained, the dyes came off on clothing, socks, mops, rags, and whatever else came in contact with the floor.  While cooking a few times I dropped food and went to wipe it up and just warm water took the stain off the concrete. Just having rugs on the floor took it up as well.  I confronted the owner of this AND Lori the manager, and they both said "oh when you get settled in we will come in a refinish the floors, everyone is complaining about their floors chipping, we'll fix it don't worry".  They never did.  It just got worse and worse.  You absolutely cannot clean a floor in this condition.

Bathroom Fixtures-When we moved in, the toilet downstairs hadn't even been properly secured to the floor which resulted in a nasty leak that I had to clean a few times before it was finally fixed.

The private bathrooms upstairs were total dumps.  There was wall trim and materials just sitting above the shower the entire time i lived there and they were never finished.

The faucets for all the bathroom fixtures were total crap. They looked (and worked) like something someone threw together from a bunch of spare parts so they didn't have to purchase nice faucets.  The faucets are literally showerheads that spray all over the place and get water everywhere.  The sink basins are nothing more than Dollar-Store Quality metal mixing bowls with holes drilled in the bottom (some of them even have measurements stamped into the sides).

Trash and Water- They make you pay your own water and trash, which so far in all the apartments i have lived in, this was rare.  For what i was paying for I don't know..because the trash dumpster was always overflowing so horribly bad that people just started piling garbage around the dumpster and of course it would go everywhere and look and smell disgusting.  I called several times to complain about this.  They had 3 buildings of people and only 1 trash dumpster for all 3 buildings to share (5 apartments per building).

Parking- This was by far the most entertaining problem at Wired Lofts.  I watched at LEAST 5 times as cars and trucks of tennants and visitors alike drove right off the edge of the parking lot because there were no parking curbs installed.  I informed the manager and the owner of this, and I was told "we are working on it" that never happened either.  A couple of times people had to call tow trucks to get their cars out because they had slid off the parking lot off the edge.

Dogs=Dog poo- Their website boasts "the only apartment complex that welcomes large dogs"  I love animals, but the owners of most of the pets at wired lofts would hardly EVER pickup after their dogs.  This got gross really fast.  Nothing was ever done about this either.

Power Outages & Constant Brown Outs-  The power was constantly going out there in the middle of the day.  I would come home from work all the time and all the clocks were reset.  This got annoying, not to mention expensive as frequent power surges, spikes, and outages weren't too kind to my computers.


After all of this the owner and I came to an agreement that he would let me out of my lease if I didn't tell anyone about the terrible experiences there because he couldn't afford "bad word of mouth".  2 months after I moved out I received a call while at work from the manager Lori stating I owe them money because the floors had to be refinished! You have got to be kidding me!

I called to dispute Lori's complaints, and instead of calling me back after this or anyone else calling me back, I get a letter October 19th from a credit collections place saying that Lori had just turned me in!

I am absolutely outraged by this and I felt like everyone should be warned about Wired Lofts and their terrible practices.

----------


## jbrown84

Yeah.  Who uses PARTICLE BOARD in finished construction???

----------

